# Key West with Kids



## moonlightgraham (Feb 26, 2012)

Thinking of exchanging for Thanksgiving week to Key West via II. Any suggestions on the best property with kids (10ys and 5yrs)? We want to be within walkable distance to Duval and other downtown spots but also have a resort were the kids won't get deathly bored, so I had the Galleon, Coconut Beach, Banyon Resort and Sunset Harbor as my top choices. Any opinions out there?


----------



## theo (Feb 27, 2012)

*My $0.02 worth...*



moonlightgraham said:


> Thinking of exchanging for Thanksgiving week to Key West via II. Any suggestions on the best property with kids (10ys and 5yrs)? We want to be within walkable distance to Duval and other downtown spots but also have a resort were the kids won't get deathly bored, so I had the Galleon, Coconut Beach, Banyon Resort and Sunset Harbor as my top choices. Any opinions out there?



I guess my first personal opinion is that Key West (or at least Duval Street) is really no place for young, impressionable children of that age in the first place --- but _you_ are the parent here, not me...

That said, I think that your chances of "exchanging" into Hyatt Sunset Harbor via II are likely close to zero, at best, although it would definitely be *my* first choice among the places you've listed. I'd be pleasantly surprised if you could "exchange" into The Banyan on a holiday week via II either, for that matter. In either instance, you'd need to have a mighty valuable "chip" on the table to get such a II "like for like" exchange.

Coconut Beach has a "watering hole / joint" directly next door (...a minus, with young children) --- but it also has a little beach right there on site (...a plus). Aside from its' location, I don't know enough about the Galleon to offer any informed input on the facility and / or the likelihood of your exchanging into it....


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 27, 2012)

2 of my 3 have been to Key West.   I think that there could be a lot of explaining if you go during a very busy week or when there are certain "events" going on.  

We stayed at Hyatt Beach House which is at the north side of the island and a maybe 5 minute drive to Duval.  Close enough to go over for a few hours but not surrounded by the chaos of Duval.  

JMO!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 27, 2012)

I had my 18yo niece from California on Duval Street for NYE. She was stunned and wanted to leave IMMEDIATELY. Fortunately, I asked if her phone was a camera-cell phone (like an over 50yo person didn't know). When I got the teenage attitude answer of "YESSSS", I inquired --> You are not taking & emailing pictures of this for all your friends in Southern California? 

Key West would not be my 1st choice of warm weather locations for younger persons. Plus, the beaches are NOT that great (rocky and small). Key Largo might be better. Or Ft Lauderdale & Pompano Beach.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 27, 2012)

I had been to Key West years ago, on a one-day cruise ship stop-over, and while I could see the potential for some boisterous activity it was actually pretty tame up and down Duval during the day. Of course, we were back on the ship by sunset and that could be the issue right there. Anyway, you've all given me enough reason to look further up the coast and save Key West for when the kids are older. Thanks!


----------



## lprstn (Feb 27, 2012)

I went with my kids for July 4th and watched the fireworks on the beach but didn't stay the night nor did I see any naughty behavior. We stayed in Fort Lauderdale and drove up for just the day.

We went to the furthest point. Hung out at the beach/picnic area with other families and pretty much stayed away from the 'party' places.


----------



## jpc763 (Feb 27, 2012)

What is interesting is that I am a Boy Scout leader and am planning a "High Adventure" to Sea Base which is a BSA run nautical program.  Many of their adventures dock in Key West for the day.

Note that it is during the day, not at night.

So my conclusion is that the place changes after dark!


----------



## theo (Feb 27, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> So my conclusion is that the place changes after dark!



I like to think that I am generally a somewhat open minded person; I couldn't care less about people's individual sexual preferences. That being said, however, whether it's day *or* night I don't *ever* need (or want) to see same gender couples strolling about with their hands in one another's pants, to cite one specific example. Unfortunately, although I love Key West, there _*does*_ seems to be a certain minority element there that relishes and practices what I can only label as "...in your face outrageous"...


----------



## jpc763 (Feb 27, 2012)

So is it just Duval St or the whole island that is not particularly kid friendly?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 27, 2012)

There is a bar in Key West (not on Duval St) where anyone and most persons are NAKED/mostly naked inside. This is not a strip club and its door stands open to the street.

What do you think?


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 27, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> There is a bar in Key West (not on Duval St) where anyone and most persons are NAKED/mostly naked inside. This is not a strip club and its door stands open to the street.
> 
> What do you think?



The only place in KW that I know of is garden of Eden.  It's on duval but above another bar. There is also a B&B that is clothing optional (not sure the name).  Unless you happen to be there during fantasy fest and then OMG.  All I can say is interesting.


----------



## theo (Feb 28, 2012)

*Bollicky B&B...*



GeraldineT said:


> There is also a B&B that is clothing optional (not sure the name).



There is likely more than just one, but we stayed at Marrero's Guest Mansion in Key West a few years ago and discovered (after check-in) that the pool there was "clothing optional". The pool and /or its occupants, clad or otherwise, was of no interest at all to us anyhow, so we didn't much care. Nice place, albeit quite expensive, with a very nice porch-front al fresco breakfast in the morning.


----------



## keysfan (Mar 2, 2012)

*We go to Key West every year with our daughter*

And have been going there for the past 10 years, since our daughter was an infant.  We don't stay by Mallory Square, we stay at Coconut Beach near the Southernmost, at the other end of the island.  It is quiet and away from the crowds and the tackier parts of the island.  We go Christmas and New Year's week and our resort is very family friendly.  It is walking distance to Higgs Beach (we used to go to the playground there).   Yes, we walk down Duval street on occasion and see all the T shirt shops but we don't spend much time there.  My daughter does look, of course, but since we don't make a big deal about it neither does she.  It's just part of the landscape and we now have starting talking about how inappropriate it is (she is 11).  We spend most of our time either at the resort or biking along the scenic residential streets.  We don't stay out late and therefore we have had little trouble with distasteful events or sights.  The only time I have gotten slightly nervous was after dinner in the Bahama Village neighborhood - but we have never had any trouble at all.  I think that Key West is very family friendly if you minimize your time on Duval.


----------



## Spirit362 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Key West Ok for families*

Let me say that The first time we went to Key West we were hesitant, but were pleasently surprised. The Galleon is at the end of Front St and is pretty quiet. They have a great pool and small private beach with float.  There are also jet ski and boat rentals at their marina on site as well car and moped rentals also on site.   There are plenty of families there and both our kids have been able to make friends.  They are walking distance to most everything, I highly recommend to. 

Don't let others scare you away.  Honestly there are so many tourists on Duval that you have to look hard to find any kind of wild behavior.  That's not to say you can't find it if your looking for it, just that if you have kids it's easy to avoid. There are lot's of family friendly activities, between the Mel Fisher's museum, the Hemminway house, the Butterfly house, the pirate museum, snorkeling  trips, fishing trips and others you find lots to keep the family busy.  

Go and have a great time. We have been several times during the summer and the kids love it.


----------



## retailman (Mar 17, 2012)

I would not bring kids to key West, Thats what Orlando is for.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a coupon for you, if you go....


----------



## bdh (Mar 18, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> Here's a coupon for you, if you go....



You're scaring me that you brought one of those coupons home!  lol


----------



## MaryH (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been on topless beaches in Europe but not sure I would want all of my bits to hang out in a bar lol.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 18, 2012)

Any of you ever been to New Orleans during Mardi Gras?  Sounds like a lot of similar "in your face" behavior.

Dave


----------



## MaryH (Mar 18, 2012)

Been their in the earlier part of mardi gras timeframe a couple of times but either for the first weekend or the first week..


----------



## bdh (Mar 18, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Any of you ever been to New Orleans during Mardi Gras?  Sounds like a lot of similar "in your face" behavior.
> 
> Dave



The similarities between NOLA and KW is that they both have an active year round party atmosphere and both have a week long adult oriented event (kids should not be at either one of the AO events). But Bourbon St is more crass and gritty than Duval St. Are there strip clubs and a naked bar in KW, yes - are they "in your face", no - can you see into any of them from Duval St, no. 

While there are various places and activities in NOLA that are kid worthy, families will find far more to do in KW as KW is more than just Duval St. And families feel and are safe in KW.  

Funny that retailman thinks that kids should be taken to Orlando and not KW - expect he thinks its goofy that the Disney cruise ship stops once a week in KW.


----------



## Bungobird (Mar 18, 2012)

We have been to KW numerous times on cruise stops, staying in a B&B, and through II.
We have stayed at both the Galleon and Sunset Harbor.  Both have great location! They are on opposite ends of Front Street. HSH overlooks the Westin Marina and you get a bird's eye view of the cruiseships docked at that pier. The Galleon is directly on the water so you get either a water view or marina view, depending on the building. 
Activites seemed to run about the same for both. They have the pool area and the building. Not much space for anything else. Step outside of the resort and all of OKW is there for the enjoyment. 
Both resorts were quiet. The sun deck at the Galleon is a big plus but other than that, we felt that the HSH was a nicer resort even if a little smaller.
The Galleon charged a $20 mandatory resort fee which is not much considering the location. At HSH I believe we had to pay for parking (in/our priviledges). 
We have walked Duval Street numerous times. When we have stayed in KW longer than a cruise stop, we have found the streets to still be active with lots of people. We are not out beyond 10pm and I do not remember seeing any really bad activity on the streets. It is a happy atmosphere with loud music coming from the bars
One evening we were walking Duval Street and as we past the door that heads to the rooftop home of the Eden...one of the Eden gals was standing at the doorway, perhaps getting a breathe of fresh air (or advertising)  She had minimal coverage. This is not something that we had ever seen before or after. Still if that one time was with a child... A simple solution is to not walk past that doorway...be on the opposite side of the street. It is usually crowded enough that it would not be noticed from afar. 
One time there was the week before Thanksgiving and it was beautiful!


----------



## retailman (Mar 18, 2012)

I do not find it Goofy for Disney Cruise Line to stop at Key West. It is a Corp,
Out to make money. They do not stop there because it is a approved Kid 
friendly location, It is to add a desirable location to stop at.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 18, 2012)

bdh said:


> You're scaring me that you brought one of those coupons home!  lol



How else are you going to show the non-believers that these places exist?  It's amazing how many people deny reality.


----------



## bdh (Mar 18, 2012)

retailman said:


> I do not find it Goofy for Disney Cruise Line to stop at Key West. It is a Corp, Out to make money. They do not stop there because it is a approved Kid friendly location, It is to add a desirable location to stop at.



While Walt never personally told me, but I'm thinking if Disney felt KW was an inappropriate location for families or kids, they wouldn't stop there on a weekly basis. 

Just saying.


----------



## retailman (Mar 18, 2012)

That is your opinion, and you are entitled, But I would not call Female
imperators and totally nude club family entertainment. My wife and I have
been to Key West many years. The question was asked if it was appropiate
for kids and to that my answer is no. You and Disney can bring your kids
there are anywhere else you would like.


----------



## bdh (Mar 18, 2012)

retailman said:


> That is your opinion, and you are entitled, But I would not call Female
> imperators and totally nude club family entertainment. My wife and I have
> been to Key West many years. The question was asked if it was appropiate
> for kids and to that my answer is no. You and Disney can bring your kids
> there are anywhere else you would like.



Since you own at Qtr House, I hear you saying that your family and kids don't travel with you to NOLA (or did they close all the strip clubs and sex shops there and it's like downtown Disney now?).  You should also avoid the "family beach" town of Myrtle Beach as they have gentleman's clubs and strip joints there.

The point is: a lot of towns have adult entertainment establishments, the fact they exist does not mean families and kids should not visit the area.  As is the case anytime a person/family travels, you need to be aware of your surroundings.  Telling someone that KW is not appropriate for kids due to some establishments on Duval is a disservice to the multitude of other activities in the area.  Since you've been the KW many years, I would have thought you'd have seen that KW is more than Duval St - just like NOLA is more than Bourbon St.   

PS: The next time you visit KW, I hope you don't walk past the The Key West Butterfly & Nature Conservatory on Duval when the butterflies are mating.


----------



## retailman (Mar 19, 2012)

I do not understand where you are trying to go with this link. The OP asked
for opinions of Key West, which I responded to as other did. Now I feel you
want to attack me for that possition. I have always tried to help other Tuggers when asked a question about any area i new about. I have been
timesharing over 22 years and have some knownledge.

About me taking my family to New Orleans, they do go and enjoy it.
My son goes and has a great time on Bourbon Street, but he is 45 not a
kid.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 19, 2012)

bdh said:


> While Walt never personally told me, but I'm thinking if Disney felt KW was an inappropriate location for families or kids, they wouldn't stop there on a weekly basis.
> 
> Just saying.



Disney is ALL about making MONEY! This corporation is NOT the morals police. It is a port of call for several reasons: it is a short float down the coast (less fuel), looks good on the schedule, no customs fees, no hostile foreign governments, port fees could be low, and it fits into the float time to Western Carribean schedules. Plus, if you missed your plane connection, you can still catch your cruise.

Key West did not just build the dock and the cruise ships just came. I am sure there are financial incentives (a form of kickbacks) paid to the cruise lines also.


----------



## AKE (Mar 19, 2012)

Let's get real!  I have been to Key West many times over the past 20 years from the time that my kids were small.  Unless you lock your children in a soundproof, windowless room with no interent, email, cell phone, etc, you are not going to expose them to something new  (and most of your kids' information will come from their friends, no matter how moral you may think that their school or friends are).  From my experience, the more you try to hide or deny something, then the more 'interesting' it will become for kids. There are LOTS of families at Key West on any given day (and no-one ever had a blindfold on their kids from my experience). One of the highlights is going to the pier at sunset and watching the jugglers, magicians, acrobats, etc.  Some of these acts have been there longer than we have been going to Key West and there are many many families with their kids who go and watch this every night (including ourselves).

Today Key West is tame by what is was like 20+ years ago.  If you walk Duval street after dark you may see same-sex couples (who can now legally marry in many states as well as Canada etc) holding hands etc BUT you will see this in New York City and every other citys as well; more impressionable will be the bars with live music and people walking down the street with drinks in their hands (but are your kids going to be in bars at 11 pm?).  In the daytime Key West is full of tourists with the usual touristy things - no different than anywhere else. I should note that my kids also went to New Orleans when they were small.  What impressed them was a group of rubbies sitting/sleeping on the sidewalk - my kids were oblivious to everything else (and even with the rubbies my kids looked at them, made a face, and then walked past without further comment).


----------



## bdh (Mar 19, 2012)

retailman said:


> I do not understand where you are trying to go with this link. The OP asked
> for opinions of Key West, which I responded to as other did. Now I feel you
> want to attack me for that possition. I have always tried to help other Tuggers when asked a question about any area i new about. I have been
> timesharing over 22 years and have some knownledge.
> ...



Not attacking you for your opinion, but since you provided such a narrow response to the OP (as in, "No, take your kids to Orlando"), it's necessary to provide the OP with the rest of the information on the topic. 

Portraying KW solely as the center of immorality due to the existence of a few adult entertainment establishments is wrong. The multitude of museums, historic sites, art galleries, fishing, snorkeling, jet ski, beaches, butterfly conservatory, restaurants, sunset celebration, etc. establishments are slighted by your initial "no" and the follow up the singular "strip club and naked bar" responses. 

No doubt I was entertained by your comments that because there's adult entertainment in KW that families and kids should not go -  and couldn't help myself in regards to how "pure" NOLA is.  

FWIW   Our family visited NOLA when the kids were ages 12 to 19 - simply used some common sense and didn't go see the "sites" on Bourbon St at midnight.

In closing, sharing of information is a wonderful thing (here on TUG and anywhere else) - but the more information an individual has, the more informed and educated a decision they can make.


----------



## retailman (Mar 19, 2012)

My view is not any narrow than yours, thinking come on down to KW with
the kids, they want see anything that they should not see.

This is gone on to long, One finale time. The OP asked for opinions, I gave them mine. Right, wrong or indifferent it is still my opinion not for kids.
You are know one else has to take that advise.

Leave the dead horse alone.


----------



## bdh (Mar 19, 2012)

retailman said:


> My view is not any narrow than yours, thinking come on down to KW with
> the kids, they want see anything that they should not see.
> 
> This is gone on to long, One finale time. The OP asked for opinions, I gave them mine. Right, wrong or indifferent it is still my opinion not for kids.
> ...



Your 13 word initial "informational" response is now duly noted as a single word opinion - "No".

Agreed, you have killed the horse.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 19, 2012)

Since the OP seems to have gotten the information he/she requested, I think we're done here.


----------

